# Lang Lang's Fur Elise



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I find this to be one of the best versions I've ever heard. It's fantastic! I now want one of his signature Steinways, .


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

A Steinway will always be worth having. As you enjoy the performance, I'll stop there.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

At almost every survey Brendel comes out as best.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

He manages to turn one of Beethoven's most delicate and wistful compositions into schmaltz so thick you could lay bricks with it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Absolutely hated it, but forced myself to watch the whole thing. Pretty one-dimensional to me. Brendel's was the one that made me first take notice. Gilels' here strikes a very fine balance and is my favourite.






Kempff's is also great.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't get the hate, he has such a grand touch! I really really enjoy it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Absolutely hated it, but forced myself to watch the whole thing. Pretty one-dimensional to me. Brendel's was the one that made me first take notice. Gilels' here strikes a very fine balance and is my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take Lang's over these two ok versions. i like his slower tempo and approach to dynamics better!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> At almost every survey Brendel comes out as best.


Yes yes, Brendel's Beethoven was one of my first favorite approaches to the piano works.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

This made me wonder whether I hate LL`s performance more or _Für Elise_ itself...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Highwayman said:


> This made me wonder whether I hate LL`s performance more or _Für Elise_ itself...


. I wish there were more supporters of Lang Lang around here. He may well be my favorite contemporary Pianist. Danill Trifonov is coming near me soon though, I'll want to catch that!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The basic problem with Lang Lang is that he's a syrup-spreader.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> The basic problem with Lang Lang is that he's a syrup-spreader.


As in too much sustain?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't get the hate, he has such a grand touch! I really really enjoy it.


He has an amazing technique (I wish mine were one thousandth as good), which makes what he does with it all the more unfortunate. I'm genuinely glad you like his performances, but I'm afraid that for many of us his constant stop-start emoting is well over the top. Often in music less is more, a lesson which Lang Lang badly needs to learn if he's to be taken seriously as a musician rather than merely a (very) gifted showman.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

can you explain what you mean by start stop emoting?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What I hear when I listen to him, is smooth precise exact playing which I love. Oscar Peterson (jazz great) had this too as did Gould.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

It just boggles the mind how so many here can bash LL and vainly attempt to hold up lesser pianists, as better.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Michael122 said:


> It just boggles the mind how so many here can bash LL and vainly attempt to hold up lesser pianists, as better.


That is the world could internet.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> The basic problem with Lang Lang is that he's a syrup-spreader.


The basic problem with you is that you're an elitist, Mr. Bully. ....... (I'm just joking.) 
Some syrup-spreading is ok. You talk as if you have your toasts plain without any spread.
I still think that GG is just as pretentious, just in a different way.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't get the hate, he has such a grand touch! I really really enjoy it.


Lang Lang is playing it like he wants to make love. Not make music. There is no reflection, and in the latter part no tension.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

All of my favorite pianists/keyboardists right now are the ones playing the harpsichords and pianofortes (the keyboards for which the music was ostensibly written)-Bezuidenhout, Staier (especially am liking Staier), Brautigam, Schornstein, etc...

The problem with that, for me, is that I've really gotten to dislike the sound of the modern grand (apart from when it's playing music composed for the instrument). I was really surprised by my reaction, to be honest. I didn't expect to actively _dislike_ the sound of the Steinway It just sounds so.... _characterless_. Piano makers have so "perfected" the sound of the modern piano that, in effect, they've perfected a sort of generic sound. Only the most astute of astute listeners can tell them apart.

And Lang Lang is the perfect musician for the modern grand. He really knows how to exploit the grand's ability to turn each and every note into a 9 foot long opera. And he brags about it. But it's a "modern" sensibility on a modern instrument. I get that there are classical music listeners who swoon for that sort of thing, who like their classical music with lit candles, sunsets and rose petals strewn on silk sheets. Staier banging on the Turkish percussive petal like a ten year old (as the cat flees in terror) is more to my taste.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Animal the Drummer said:


> He has an amazing technique (I wish mine were one thousandth as good), which makes what he does with it all the more unfortunate. I'm genuinely glad you like his performances, but I'm afraid that for many of us his constant stop-start emoting is well over the top. Often in music less is more, a lesson which Lang Lang badly needs to learn if he's to be taken seriously as a musician rather than merely a (very) gifted showman.


well, he is a showman. blatant showmanship's as much a part of the history of pianism as anything else.

to an extent a lot of the complaints that he's schmaltzy remind me of - to borrow a line from a critic - complaining that Cecil Taylor plays too many notes: not only does that go without saying, but that's what he's selling. people like thick syrup.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> can you explain what you mean by start stop emoting?


Frequently changing the tempo of the music to make it sound more emotional. I appreciate this doesn't include you, but to many of us that kind of performance sounds out of place and inappropriate for music which just doesn't need it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

fbjim said:


> well, he is a showman. blatant showmanship's as much a part of the history of pianism as anything else.
> 
> to an extent a lot of the complaints that he's schmaltzy remind me of - to borrow a line from a critic - complaining that Cecil Taylor plays too many notes: not only does that go without saying, but that's what he's selling. people like thick syrup.


Not all people do. Those who do are welcome to it, but those of us who don't are under no obligation to follow suit.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Michael122 said:


> It just boggles the mind how so many here can bash LL and vainly attempt to hold up lesser pianists, as better.


A single quote that encapsulates every interaction with LL diehards. Apparently one can never have a good reason to dislike his often questionable musical interpretations, and no other living pianist can be held in higher regard.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pjang23 said:


> A single quote that encapsulates every interaction with LL diehards. Apparently one can never have a good reason to dislike his often questionable musical interpretations, and no other living pianist can be held in higher regard.


haha, is that so! I kind of fit that bill.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

pjang23 said:


> Apparently one can never have a good reason to dislike his often questionable musical interpretations...


None so blind as those who will not see. Where to start-
Gary Graffman had this to say about Lang Lang:
"Lang Lang has received horrible reviews, and in many different cities. I think part of it comes from a bit of jealousy. When people see that he has 150 concerts every year, at a fee that only some opera divas get, they begin to ask questions, "why does he deserve it and not others?"

The 'why' can be taken much further:

- Why, from among his choice of only the very best aspiring piano students on earth, did Gary Graffman select Lang Lang? 
- Why have many, many, concert houses, the world over, re-arranged their schedules solely for the expressed purpose to get LL in?
- Why does every album he puts out sell in the millions?
- Why do conductors he has played with- from the avant-garde to the metronomically rigid, state something to the effect of, 'I haven't heard anything like him in my life.', or 'This is the best pianist we've had in a decade!'
- Why is his personal net worth at $35 Million and climbing?
- Why is Ron Howard pursuing LL's book to get it on film?
- Why does he regularly top classical charts?
- Why has LL appeared on the cover of Pianist Magazine more times than any other pianist?
- Why do his 150 performances every year get sold out weeks, if not months, in advance regardless of the size of the house?
- Why was he named one of the 100 most influential people in the world by TIME magazine?
- Why does Steinway build, label, and market 5 {yes, that's F-I-V-E} versions of a 'Lang Lang Steinway'- the only performer S&S has EVER done that for?
- Why hasn't there EVER been another pianist for whom half this list is true?

Little hint here: It ain't 'cause he's wrappin' candy, folks!

And you think he's a lesser pianist because journalists, who cannot tell you the difference between a time signature and a quarter rest, label him as 'schmaltzy', to get sales?
Or you be-little him because you don't like his facial expressions?
Really, people, if you're so eager and willing to be critical of him, can't you offer something constructive on content and not something vague or childish?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

With both _Für Elise_ and Lang Lang, I suspect that so much hatred means there's something really good there.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Michael122 said:


> None so blind as those who will not see. Where to start-
> Gary Graffman had this to say about Lang Lang:
> "Lang Lang has received horrible reviews, and in many different cities. I think part of it comes from a bit of jealousy. When people see that he has 150 concerts every year, at a fee that only some opera divas get, they begin to ask questions, "why does he deserve it and not others?"
> 
> ...


I mean, sure he's really popular, but if we were using popularity as an indication of musical quality then I'm afraid we'd all have to conclude 99% of the classical music we listen to is trash. Lang Lang is obviously very talented, and very popular. However, in the context of the Western Classical music tradition, he is horridly unidiomatic; he plays Beethoven like its one of those schmaltzy minimalist-type pieces that are now ever-prevalent in very serious and very sad film and TV productions. This isn't necessarily terrible, those schmaltzy minimalist-type pieces are absolutely "in-vogue" right now so it sorta makes sense that turning fur elise into one of them will sell well, but if you love the Western Classical music tradition, then Lang Lang is probably not the guy your looking for.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

BachIsBest said:


> he plays Beethoven like its one of those schmaltzy minimalist-type pieces...


Where a small few label it schmaltz, millions characterize it as beautiful.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the opinions of the Classical Music connoisseur or critic (or snob as some would see it) is different than those for most concert goers (which is of a certain demographic).

Opinion on Lang Lang

Lang Lang vs Yundi Li


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Michael122 said:


> Where a small few label it schmaltz, millions characterize it as beautiful.


Millions characterise the US election as "rigged", but I'm not sure this says anything meaningful about the US election being rigged. That being said, I would agree that this sort of stuff is pretty, perhaps a bit beautiful, but I would still label it as schmaltz.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Michael122 said:


> Where a small few label it schmaltz, millions characterize it as beautiful.


Yeah, same with this (if Lang Lang were this orchestra and für Elise were Pachelbel's Canon):






Millions characterize this as beautiful, and it is, but it is to Pachelbel's original as fruitcake to an apple.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> haha, is that so! I kind of fit that bill.


Self Knowles is a good virtue Captain .:tiphat:


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Michael122 said:


> None so blind as those who will not see. Where to start-
> Gary Graffman had this to say about Lang Lang:
> "Lang Lang has received horrible reviews, and in many different cities. I think part of it comes from a bit of jealousy. When people see that he has 150 concerts every year, at a fee that only some opera divas get, they begin to ask questions, "why does he deserve it and not others?"
> 
> ...


All of these questions that are not piano-specific can be asked about Justin Biber as well (and Staeinway, the last time I've checked, is not a peer-to-peer review organisation, but a commercial organisation whose only goal is to sell many pianos - admittedly, excellent ones).


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Michael122 said:


> None so blind as those who will not see. Where to start-
> Little hint here: It ain't 'cause he's wrappin' candy, folks!


Because wrappin' candy pays the bills.

I don't begrudge him this - being a soloist is fundamentally show business - but the audience Lang Lang is going for isn't going to match up entirely with this one.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Bad taste is a sliding scale.
Once you allow yourself to enjoy Lang², you'll soon end up clapping along with the Tritsch Tratsch Polka at the Vienna New Year's Concert, or even worse, loving André Rieu.
Do yourself a pleasure and don't go down that road to ruin.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> Bad taste is a sliding scale.
> Once you allow yourself to enjoy Lang², you'll soon end up clapping along with the *Tritsch Tratsch Polka at the Vienna New Year's Concert,* or even worse, loving André Rieu.
> Do yourself a pleasure and don't go down that road to ruin.


Lot's of people wish they could do that, even prime ministers.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Lot's of people wish they could do that, even prime ministers.


Well, I didn't mean in person at the Musikverein. I meant in front of the TV on new year's morning, with a splitting headache because of the 2 bottles of cheap prosecco you had the previous night, contemplating your pitiful existence which somehow got renewed for yet another year, watching prancing horses and a posh deadpan audience maniacally enjoying the kitschiest trash that the 19th century music has to offer, leaving you feeling even more dead inside when it's over and it's time for ski jumping from Garmisch-Partenkirchen.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> Well, I didn't mean in person at the Musikverein. I meant in front of the TV on new year's morning, with a splitting headache because of the 2 bottles of cheap prosecco you had the previous night, contemplating your pitiful existence which somehow got renewed for yet another year, watching prancing horses and a posh deadpan audience maniacally enjoying the kitschiest trash that the 19th century music has to offer, leaving you feeling even more dead inside when it's over and it's time for ski jumping from Garmisch-Partenkirchen.


Tell us how you really feel...


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

BachIsBest said:


> Tell us how you really feel...


I will when I'll be sober, one of these days.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> *...and it's time for ski jumping from Garmisch-Partenkirchen.*


This made me shiver as I might do that bit. Although I enjoy watching ski jumping, I totally see how it is relevant to the rest of your post. Everyone is so sweet and friendly with each other. Losers cheer for the winners and winners comfort the losers. No sweat, no tears, no fights... It is almost like a sport that might have been invented for people to watch in a utopia... or in a dystopia?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> I will when I'll be sober, one of these days.


You be laughing about your own comments then.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


>


Great video, and I agree with Lang Lang.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Great video, and I agree with Lang Lang.


Good on you Captain .
That is what I calling being firm. :tiphat:


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

I sure wasn’t at all aware of all that as I’m pretty cut off from the world, but hearing his fur elise was just torture. Trie hard, super cheezy histrionic interpretation.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

That video says far more about Lang Lang than it ever does about the piece, and that's the problem with Lang Lang's whole approach to music. He's right to say it shouldn't be played merely mechanically like some five finger exercise, but he goes to the opposite extreme and hopelessly overloads it with saccharine. Great music can and should be left largely to speak for itself.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

We should do a "blind comparison" with Lang Lang and other performers someday, like:


Becca said:


> For your weekend edification, entertainment and enlightenment, another blind comparison
> This time there are 5 performances of Elgar's Enigma Variations. As before the idea is to listen, compare and comment on each. The intent is not to guess who is performing ... but if you want to, go right ahead! Just one request, if you are sure that you recognize a particular performance, please don't post it in order not to ruin it for others, but feel free to PM me. Mostly I am interested in reading the various commentaries on each.
> A - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZOH3w7ZJb09UAXWDr4DDzHdaxOtq7YQ8x3y
> B - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ3H3w7Zf1GNSLdowd5orK6P0wt6YXqWEqbk
> ...


----------

